# How long can we store/keep 'no-bake' cookies



## tllcll

Hi,

I would like to find out
1) how many days/weeks can we store 'no-bake' cookies
2) can I store the cookies in the container/jar outside the refrigerator

TQ


----------



## SierraCook

These type of cookies tend to dry out quickly. So, I would recommend that they be stored in an airtight container. Place the cookies between sheets of waxed paper to keep them from sticking together.  The cookies can be stored about a week out of the refrigerator, if they last that long.  If you don't think they will be eaten quickly store them by the dozen in the freezer.   

The link below has some tips from Betty Crocker on storing cookies.

Cookie Storage Tips


----------



## tllcll

Thanks for the info
1) do you mean that possibly I can store in outside the fridge for 1 week? why is it that 'no-bake' cookies can only last so short time compare to bake?
2)  what if 1 store it in the fridge? do I need to put to the freezer and how long can it be stored.

TQ


----------



## SierraCook

I am not sure about storing them in the refrigerator. I have never stored them in the refrigerator.   They may last longer than outside of the refrigerator.  If you store them in the freezer, I store my cookies in only for about 3 months or so.


----------



## tllcll

Thanks

do you mean 'no-bake' cookies can store in room temperature for 3 months?


----------



## SierraCook

tllcll said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> do you mean 'no-bake' cookies can store in room temperature for 3 months?


 
Oh, not at room temp. but in the freezer for 3 months. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## tllcll

Hi,

the reply dated 12-15-2005:
The cookies can be stored about a week out of the refrigerator, if they last that long. what do you mean?

if the cookies have to be stored in the freezer, is it that only when we want to serve, then only take it out from freezer, and put it back to freezer when it cannot finish?

why is it that 'no-bake' cookies can only last so short time compare to bake?


----------

